# Sunday Show & Tell ...11/10/13



## jd56 (Nov 10, 2013)

Its Sunday Show and Tell time...

Let's see what cool finds you got this past week.
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include a story of the quest and pictures....we all love pictures.

 Starting this thread off...I picked up some parts.

Secured a Roadmaster Luxury Liner tank for a project frame I picked up last week. Unfortunately the frame is bent and not useable. 
Also I had jumped the gun by buying the missing lower "L" truss rods for the popular springer fork. But, not having the fork in front of me at the time I bought the rods, it turns out the forks are  too long (24") for this setup.....Dagnabbit!!
 So the tank, rods and fork assy will be available for sell or trade. If you're interested please email me.

The frame with the fork. And the newly acquired tank.













The truss rods




Also picked up an NOS Columbia fender light for the wife's green / creme 48'  5 Star Superb, from a member. 
I decided to change out the too nice chromed lid for the dome that came with the bike. I think the minor pitting looked better. Oh and the wife likes it. 




Now the new old look




Thanks Chris....it is just what the Columbia needed to dress her up. The happy wife makes for a happy life and doesn't hurt my obsession in this hobby.




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 10, 2013)

*Delta eyebrow light*

Stopped by a friends and bought this Delta eyebrow light with the Delta script on top......havent seen one in a while and had to have it!!


----------



## JChapoton (Nov 10, 2013)

I found this stick pin that goes with my bike. It is 2 1/2 inches tall.


----------



## DJ Bill (Nov 10, 2013)

Found this "National" horn at a local scrap dealer's roadside flea market. (He buys scrap and sells antiques..lol) 






I need to figure out what the bracket to attach it to the handlebars looks like. It does beep but it is kinda finicky. 


He had what looked like a CWC Boy's bike with 24 inch tires, pretty ratty, for $100. If it had been a 26 tired bike I would have worked on getting it for a better deal, all he would go was $90, no fenders, chainguard, but it was skip tooth, and the tires held air.


----------



## kos22us (Nov 10, 2013)

picked this 26" men's ballooner up, no clue as to what it is, missing badge and sprayed green, black out new dep hubs & Goodyear g3 tires       any ideas ?


----------



## mike j (Nov 10, 2013)

Look's like an easy way to fix a really bent fork, just reverse the handlebars. Nice chainring.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 10, 2013)

*New Departure odometer*

Purchased this on an online site.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 10, 2013)

Some cool finds.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Nov 10, 2013)

kos22us said:


> picked this 26" men's ballooner up, no clue as to what it is, missing badge and sprayed green, black out new dep hubs & Goodyear g3 tires       any ideas ?




Not sure about the prewar looking dropout but it looks like a Ross chainring.
Most definitely I think the fork is  backwards.
Nice looking frame. And seat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Nov 10, 2013)

Gordon please identify this item. Other than a New Departure item....what is it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 10, 2013)

Is it the odometer or brake hub you are inquiring about?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 10, 2013)

Friday "pics"


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 10, 2013)

picked this 26" men's ballooner up, no clue as to what it is, missing badge and sprayed green, black out new dep hubs & Goodyear g3 tires... any ideas ?


Yes, I have an idea it is a Colson...keep me in mind for the Cabies awards.
Chris


----------



## Gordon (Nov 10, 2013)

*Odometer*

Sorry JD. It is an odometer that mounts on the front axle and records how many miles you travel. There is a pin on a spoke that turns the wheel advancing the numbers.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 10, 2013)

A few nice pieces showed up this week...

Adjustable 9-hole rack for my Monark built Hawthorne 5Bar





Deltaflex tail light





Super sweet complete 1/2" pitch DD hub shell ND 2spd .












Nice glass reflector to


----------



## jd56 (Nov 11, 2013)

Speedo....ahhhh
Thanks for clearing that up for me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thatonejohn (Nov 11, 2013)

*Saturday auction find*

I won this guy at an auction on Saturday in Wyoming.  I'll be making a post in the Schwinn section later on with more pics and the questions that I have.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 11, 2013)

thatonejohn said:


> I won this guy at an auction on Saturday in Wyoming.  I'll be making a post in the Schwinn section later on with more pics and the questions that I have.
> 
> View attachment 122750




LOVE it....congrats

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 11, 2013)

thatonejohn said:


> I won this guy at an auction on Saturday in Wyoming.  I'll be making a post in the Schwinn section later on with more pics and the questions that I have.
> 
> View attachment 122750




Sweet bike! Only thing it looks like it's missing is the little doggie for the fender. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 11, 2013)

thatonejohn said:


> I won this guy at an auction on Saturday in Wyoming.  I'll be making a post in the Schwinn section later on with more pics and the questions that I have.
> 
> View attachment 122750





Holy cow that's a beautiful bike


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 11, 2013)

kos22us said:


> picked this 26" men's ballooner up, no clue as to what it is, missing badge and sprayed green, black out new dep hubs & Goodyear g3 tires       any ideas ?




Looks Colson with a Shelby sprocket.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 11, 2013)

thatonejohn said:


> I won this guy at an auction on Saturday in Wyoming.  I'll be making a post in the Schwinn section later on with more pics and the questions that I have.
> 
> View attachment 122750




Magnificent!
The original condition looks phenominal!
The saddle is mind boggling!
The little dog on the front fender? 
Well, who the hell needs a little dog on the front fender, when the rest of the bike looks that awesome!
Fantastic score!
I hope that while everybody else was scoping out the branding irons in that Wyoming auction, you were able to sneek that little gem out for a decent price.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 12, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Looks Colson with a Shelby sprocket.




+1 .. Shelby Airflo chainring w/ Colson attached to it .....


----------



## bricycle (Nov 12, 2013)

JChapoton said:


> I found this stick pin that goes with my bike. It is 2 1/2 inches tall.
> 
> 
> View attachment 122392
> ...




I'm so happy you found that! way cool!!!!
Remember I have dibbs on 'ol Phoenix when you grow tired of her.....


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 12, 2013)

Found this stuff on Friday at an old schwinn bike shop.

























Finished my Cipper up yesterday..


----------



## old bicycles (Nov 12, 2013)

I just picked up this strange goose neck. What is it???


----------



## John (Nov 12, 2013)

*stem*

stem


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 12, 2013)

old bicycles said:


> I just picked up this strange goose neck. What is it???




That's a Tomahawk stem ...

_NOT_ politically correct these days !!!

I'll give ya' 40 bucks for it.



pap
.


----------



## old bicycles (Nov 12, 2013)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> That's a Tomahawk stem ...
> 
> _NOT_ politically correct these days !!!
> 
> ...




I really don't know what it's worth. I've had a few offers.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 12, 2013)

old bicycles said:


> I really don't know what it's worth. I've had a few offers.




I'll bet you have !!!



pap
.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 12, 2013)

hmmm,  I recall one on a ebay bike I was outbid for by about 30 bucks, sure you didn't know what it was worth? 

So your the one who snagged it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ove...F3%2FfAB8EBP541FDdXHI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



old bicycles said:


> I really don't know what it's worth. I've had a few offers.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 12, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> hmmm,  I recall one on a ebay bike I was outbid for by about 30 bucks, sure you didn't know what it was worth?
> 
> So your the one who snagged it.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ove...F3%2FfAB8EBP541FDdXHI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




that one looks too far gone for this one...


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 12, 2013)

The front of the one on eBay had part of it gone or so the picture looked like .
Any experts know if this razor style was hollow like the streamline # 4 wald?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 12, 2013)

doubtful....


----------



## bricycle (Nov 12, 2013)

I think the Wald style looks cooler.....


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 12, 2013)

A little late. But I did Find this Roadmaster while I was out trolling for bikes.


----------

